# instructions for Craftsman hinge kit 9-2564



## tkushi41 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have had this Craftsman 9-2564 Door Butt Hinge Template for many years but I have not used in for quite some time. I have not been able to find the set-up instructions. Does anyone have any idea were I might find those instructions?


----------

